# outlook 2003 not receiving emails



## an63lu5 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi all

i am in a distress. i have about 6 email accounts that use outlook express. when i log in, i see the status bar on the bottom of outlook, that says receiving x of y emails. now, the problem is that as these emails come in, the status bar counts up to y emails, but there are not that many in my inbox.

eg. on the first 2 accounts it checks, it says receiving 1 of 15 emails, then counts up 2of 15 3 of 15 etc etc until it gets to 15. then it moves on to the next accounts, receiving 1 of 4 2 of 4 etc until it is all finished.

at the end i should have using the above examples 19 emails. but to this day i have never had that many in my inbox,

can someone help me as to why it says i am receiving a certain amount of email, but it doens't end up in my inbox? am i losing important emails somewhere between having them downloaded off the server into my inbox?

any help would be awesome

an63lu5


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Now, you mentioned Outlook Express and Outlook in that description.

Which is which is which? :smile:

Also, do you have any spam filters monitoring your inbound emails?


----------



## an63lu5 (Nov 22, 2004)

its outlook 2003 sorry

as for spam filters, the only one ihave is the outlook one, and that puts the junkmail automaticall into my junk folder, there are no rules set up to auto delete either

an63lu5


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

So, are you sure the incoming messages are not all going to the spam folder?


----------



## an63lu5 (Nov 22, 2004)

yes 100 % sure that is the first thing i checked


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Have you tried logging into your ISP's webmail thru your browser and seeing if there are any "stuck" messages there?


----------



## an63lu5 (Nov 22, 2004)

yes i have done all that.

it is getting worse, today i got 1 email from a possible 7

i don't understand what the hell is happening here, 

has anyone else experienced these problems before?


----------



## 2tonessp2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Make sure you have up-to-date office updates. They have the SP2 and SP3 updates at the microsoft website. That should fix all or most of the bugs in your outlook.


----------



## The1nk (Oct 30, 2008)

Is this issue resolved? What was the solution if so? 

If not, are you sure it's not something simple like all of your email accounts are delivering email to different personal folders, and you have all of them collapsed but one ?

Thanks!


----------

